# Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?



## Razelpuff (10. September 2017)

*Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Hallo erstmal, 

ich bin noch ganz neu hier ,weil sich mir heute zum ersten mal ein Problem mit meinem PC aufgetan hat. Mein Problem ist folgendes:
Ich habe mir kürzlich eine Wasserkühlungh besorgt (Nepton 240M) um leiser spielen zu können. Jet wollte ich die heute anschließen und habe bemerkt, dass mein Mainboard nur einen 4 Pin Anschluss (CPU_Fan) und einen 3 Pin Anschluss (CHA-Fan)  hat, die Pumpe und die Lüfter aber 2x 4 Pin Anschlüsse benötigen ( ich habe das: Asus M5A 78L-M LX3). Nun habe ich mir ein Paar Gedanken gemacht und habe folgende Lösungsvorschläge:

1. Ich schließe die Pumpe oder die Lüfter an den 3 Pin Anschluss ( hier weiß ich nicht ob das funktionieren würde).

2. Ich schließe die Pumpe direkt an das Netzteil und nehme in Kauf das sie konstant auf Vollast läuft hier bräuchte ich noch einen Adapter der vom großen 4 Pin zum kleinen wird oder irgendetwas mit dem ich die Pumpe halt ans Netztteil klemmen kann).

3. Ich brauche ein neues Mainboard . Wenn ja könnt ihr mir ein nicht allzu teures empfehlen? Budget wären maximal 50€. Kann auch der gebraucht Preis sein.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Razelpuff


P.S.: Mein PC besteht aus:
- CPU: Amd  Fx 8320 
- GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 960 
- Mainboard: Asus M5A 78L-M LX3 
- Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB (Noname)
- WaKü: Cooler Master Nepton 240M
- Noch Fragen ? Fragt einfach


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (10. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Du könntest einen 3 Pin - 4 Pin Adapter kaufen und die Pumpe dann immer auf 12 V laufen lassen. Müsstest dann gucken, ob dir das mit der Lautstärke so passt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Razelpuff (10. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Also kann ich die Pumpe Problemlos an den Cha_fan klemmen auch ohne was im BIOS zu ändern? Und geht das nicht auch ohne Adapter?  Aber wie Laut ist die Pumpe dann? Übertönt sie die Lüfter sehr stark?


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (10. September 2017)

*Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Kommt drauf an wie viel Strom die Pumpe zieht, wenn du im BIOS auf Pumpe umstellen kannst, auf jeden Fall machen. Im Zweifelsfall lieber einen Molex - 4 Pin Adapter nehmen.

Achso mein Fail, im o.g Szenario bräuchtest du natürlich keinen Adapter.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Razelpuff (10. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Uuuund wie komme ich ins BIOS ohne Kühler?
Bzw. wo komme ich an nen Molex zu 4 Pin Adapter ran? Finde nur Molex zu 3 Pin was ja auch geht aber...


----------



## Darkside (11. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Kannst getrost den Molex auf 3Pin Adapter nehmen, es werden eh nur zwei Pins/Leitungen gebraucht, +12V und Masse. Die anderen beiden sind Tachosignal und PWM Eingang und die machen an nem Molex natürlich keinen Sinn. 
Du solltest die Pumpe aber am 4Pin CPU Fanheader anschließen können, da das Mainboard die Leistungsvorgabe als PWM Signal auf einer der 4 Leitungen zur Pumpe gibt. Die Pumpe stellt die Leistung dann intern ein, ohne das deine Lüftersteuerung auf dem Mainboard belastet wird. 
Deine Lüfter werden aber am 3Pin Anschluss für CHA_Fan immer auf 100% laufen.


----------



## Razelpuff (11. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Naja ok dann werde ich mal gucken.  Vielleicht hole ich mir auch einfach ein Paar leisere Lüfter und dann ist gut .


----------



## Chimera (11. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Zuerst mal der Hinweis, dass es keinen Sinn macht die Pumpe regeln zu wollen, ausser dass es geräuschmässig nerven kann (wennn sie bremst und beschleunigt). Drum guckt man sich die Specs an, ob der Hersteller eine Mindestspannung angibt (z.B. gibt BQ an, dass die Silent Loop Pumpe nicht mit weniger als 12V laufen darf, andere Asetek/CoolIt AIOs kann man teilweise auch mit 7V betreiben) und falls da was steht, nutzt man nen passenden Adapter und schliesst sie mit 7V oder 12V direkt am Netzteil an, fertig  Die Lüfis dann am CPU_FAN (falls 2 Lüfis halt mit Y-Kabel), denn die sollen ihren Speed ja abhängig von CPU Temperatur ändern 
Oder du regelst die Lüfis über ne externe Lüsteu oder schliesst die Lüfis am Netzteil an und lässt sie mit konstanter Drehzahl laufen oder, oder... Du hast einige Möglichkeiten, darfst dir eine aussuchen


----------



## Razelpuff (11. September 2017)

*AW: Cooler Master Nepton  240M, Pumpe wo anschließen?*

Ok danke für euren Support ich glaube ich bestelle mir nen Adapter fürs Netzteil und schließe die Pumpe dann da ran.


----------

